# Manual transmission oil change



## ZuluB602 (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm about 110,000 miles on my GLI 2006 and I bought some Amsoil gear lube GL-4 to replace my gear oil. 

Does anyone know where is the fill plug located (FSI 2.0T) and drain? :screwy: 

thanks a lot


----------



## hithard02 (Oct 4, 2008)

Here is a DIY with pics for you. 

VW Jetta Transmission flush DIY


----------



## hithard02 (Oct 4, 2008)

Wrong forum. I thought I was in the 1.8t. It may still help for you.


----------



## ZuluB602 (Aug 31, 2010)

Ok It might help, I'll check it out..thanks


----------



## ZuluB602 (Aug 31, 2010)

anyone?.....:thumbup:


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

Drain plug is on the bottom of the tranny, faces the ground. Fill plug is in the front of the tranny, faces the radiator.


----------



## ZuluB602 (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh cool.
Do you know by chance if 06 GLIs uses the 17 hex or triple square plug? thanks


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

ZuluB602 said:


> Oh cool.
> Do you know by chance if 06 GLIs uses the 17 hex or triple square plug? thanks


M16 triple square, that can be found below -


----------



## ZuluB602 (Aug 31, 2010)

Ok thanks.


----------



## StuMacLean (Aug 9, 2003)

For what it's worth my 06' GTI had the hex drive ones. On the GTI you can see the fill port if you look down into the engine. With a mirror you can get a clear look at the fill port and see what type of drive you need. I'm not sure if your car would be different. 

The job is pretty easy too. Just need to get some tubing and a funnel that fit into the fill port. I chose to stick with the OEM fluid. My dealer said that when the car is level you should fill until the fluid over flows back out of the fill port. (Though they put in a few more ounces of fluid when it comes from the factory.)


----------



## ZuluB602 (Aug 31, 2010)

sound good , I will check with a mirror. thanks. i hope a have the 17mm hex, cuz I have it already, and I don't want to but the M16 triple square.


----------



## ajvanloo (Sep 8, 2014)

Does anyone know how many liters of transmission oil I will need in my MK5 2.0T FSI? Drain and fill. I can't find any information online. Four season tuning sells them in a 3 pack of 1 liter bottles for a great price.

Thanks all!


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

*FV-QR*

off the top of my head I think the capacity is 2.1 or 2.2 Liters.


----------



## sethroid (Apr 19, 2012)

AllData indicates "gearbox capacity" of 2.3 liters for my 2008 A3 2.0T FSI.


----------



## ajvanloo (Sep 8, 2014)

You guys are awesome


----------



## sethroid (Apr 19, 2012)

ajvanloo said:


> You guys are awesome


:beer:


----------

